# need your KARMIC ENERGY!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL... didn't want to waste good prayers on such a selfish request. But I do want to channel The Forum's energy to wish for Sunny, Warm Weather on the east coast (especially the North Fork of Long Isand) from June 26th through July 4th! This is when we are taking our summer vacation with the boys...LOL

I am just so sick of the rain and cold. I am so in need of this vacation...and there is only so much wine tasting you can do if it rains all week. And the boys will hate being cooped up... 

So please, don't want you to waste your important, major prayers that work so well...but if maybe you could all do a SUN DANCE or send some GOOD KARMA our way I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Missy, it can't hurt to ask!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, here's hoping that my 90+ temps slide up your way, and some of your cool rain makes its way down to me. That sounds like a fair trade, doesn't it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, I am more than happy to offer my energy to send you guys OUR cooling rain. Certainly the weather gods can see the reason to this request for a swap!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We can do that for you! Rain and cold? We're in a severe drought and have heat warnings daily


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy, you definitely have my wishes for a sunny time for your vacation on Long Island. In a selfish way, I hope it is that way for those of us closer to the city as well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'll pray anyway, remember...ask and you shall receive! LOL

Please pray for us the week of July 6, we have our family reunion on Longboat Key. Last time we had a hurricane come in just as we arrived, followed by red tide and then the pool at our condo closed for maintenance. The funny thing was that it was Hurricane Emily and that's my daughter's name so we laughed a lot about that at least!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sending California sun your way!! My daughter & her fiance are miserable in Manhattan w//that weather.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sending you warm, sunny wishes for a wonderful vacation for you, your DH and those fur kids!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Enjoy much wine tasting and playful time with the pups!!

Wishing for the best weather!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Prayers I save for really important things, but I am sending you really warm sunny breezes for you vacation, not the 90 degree Georgia heat.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Missy I hope you have some beautiful weather. I'll do what I can to see you get some Florida sunshine up there. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for those good wishes gals. I agree Sandi, prayers should be saved for important things..but I will take all the thoughts of warm sunny breezes you have to offer. I am thinking it can't possibly rain for three weeks straight and since it is supposed to rain until at least Wednesday this week the odds are in our favor. Keep those warm weather thoughts coming.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Our Alphaette says you nice people are sending out positive vibes for sun! Well we don't think we will recognized the sun when we see it...but wanted to thank you for your wishes...

View attachment 23833


keep em coming, we're tired of being cooped up...

View attachment 23832


and I think something big is about to happen...there is a lot of activity in the house... our toys are being put in bags and our beds are being washed and OUR chairs are all a mess... They keep talking about what to bring on vacation... I hope this "vacation" thing is good.

View attachment 23834


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Sitting here, once again watching it rain...........................will summer ever get here? According th the weather men, it's supposed to improve tomorrow. Good luck, Missy, and enjoy your vacation. I'm wising you sunny skies. Wish us good luck ......we're cruising from Boston to Bermuda on July 3......also hoping for sun and warmth.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Izzy agrees. This weather stinks but I think we may see that big yellow orb in the sky tomorrow or the next day. I think it will be just in time for your vacation. Let's hope summer will finally get here and stay for awhile. Izzy says those vacation thingy's are fun, lots of playing and running around with Joshy, Mommy & Daddy usually at the beach!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Missy. Those poor little faces. That's kind of how mine look, too. The only good thing is that all love playing together - Kodi, Shelby and Jaxson and Lexi (my DD's Dachsies). It has to get better. Hopefully by the weekend we'll be complaining about how hot it is.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have fun on vacations Missy & Joyce!

Joyce-DH used to live in Bermuda and we love to go there. Have fun!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Ann,

My DH wants to know how your DH managed to live in Bermuda. DH would love to live there, but there are so many conditions, mostly $$$$$$$ I'm laughing cause there's no way we're going to live there, but I promised him I'd ask.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw great pictures. I hope your vacation is wonderful.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Milo's Mom said:


> Ann,
> 
> My DH wants to know how your DH managed to live in Bermuda. DH would love to live there, but there are so many conditions, mostly $$$$$$$ I'm laughing cause there's no way we're going to live there, but I promised him I'd ask.


LOL, it's not easy Joyce! He worked for an IT company that was based there but was happy to repatriate, the cost of living there is incredible. He couldn't own property and could only own one car per household. Their rules on non-residents are very strict. Even now when he goes back to work anywhere in the Caribbean it's a pain and he has to apply for work permits and provide a police report from our local police.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have a lovely cruise Joyce.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, how fun! I love planning trips that the boys get to go on. Yes, I'll say prayers for warm weather in the East. Have fun!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

All the good vibes I can muster up are coming your way Missy! The pics of the furkidlets are adorable.
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, Missy, so far, so good. Hope you all are having a great time. Looks like the weather is going to be great - 80's all week with only a chance of showers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey All. We are back. And your wishes worked. We had almost perfect weather. A few dramatic thunder showers here and there...but mostly at night. And compared ot the 28 days of rain in June near Boston. It truly felt like a vacation. 

The boys did great. And I will have stories and pictures later. Just wanted to pop in and say we're back, we had great weather, and THANK YOU for channeling the good weather our way.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So glad the weather was good. It's been kind of touch and go here all week.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome back Missy, I cant wait to see some pictures and hear how your trip was.

Once you get settled we should start talking about our next play date, I will be gone most of Aug. so maybe Sept?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Missy,
Glad you had a good vacation and weather! I am looking forward to the stories and pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad you had such a good time, looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome home. Where are the pictures?? :tea:


----------

